# Wanna get out of Chicago



## matteo77766 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello. Just to make things clear, I have never done anything like the things which are mentioned on this website, but it is kind of my lifes ambition and I don't feel that I can be happy any other way. It is my dream to hop trains and squat around the country, but I realize that it isn't as easy as all of that. I am not fully prepared to leave, I am in highschool (a senior) and have decided to finish this year if it kills me, and am also not sure about immediate plans when I'm done, but I hope to do these things relatively soon. If anyone could give me info on possible destinations, where to hop out from chicago, train hopping tips, or anything else that could be helpful, please write me back. Thank you all


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site.

Best advice I can think of is, just get out and go.


----------



## matteo77766 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh yes. Additionally, if anyone is in Chicago and would be willing to talk with me, I would be willing to pay for a meal and hear what you have to say. Thanks alot.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Oct 16, 2008)

problem w/Chicago is that you have a MASSIVE interrail xchange --- whether they're shifting from 64th to Joliet; Cicero to 119 or whatever. What I used to do is metro it up to Elgin and catch a local to Rockford (they have a pretty good winter PADS system for catching a meal, shower etc) or catch out at the interlock at about 167th for my southbound. Good hunting.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 16, 2008)

*[ wrong section. moved to hitchhiking forum ]
*


----------



## moe (Oct 18, 2008)

ahahaha, man i know what you mean.

im also stuck here in chicago, til the legal age.


----------



## moe (Oct 20, 2008)

anyone, im always happy to have new friends.=D


www.myspace.com/snoopysdead


----------

